# can i get a hand?



## osirus (Nov 21, 2008)

I was  bored and just messing about in the dark, with the flash from an old P&S since i dont have a speedlight yet..

no Photoshopping done ( well except the white balance ect.)
thought it came out really neat


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 21, 2008)

This is .............. :shock: .................... kind of .................. *horrible*! :gah: 

No. Not the technical aspect of this photo, but .... *that photo as such*!!!! :shock:


----------



## osirus (Nov 21, 2008)

I looked at the back of the camera after i took it and went 
"oh my god! thats so freaky!"
haha


----------



## keybq (Nov 21, 2008)

wow nice but what made you think of this.


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 21, 2008)

i think it's great!


----------



## osirus (Nov 21, 2008)

keybq said:


> wow nice but what made you think of this.



spur of the moment.

i was bored
sitting here at the pc messing around, had the camera on the tripod beside me.
started snapping pics, then messing with the flash on an old 1mp P&S i have here.
and turned off the pc montior so it was dark, had a 20 second exposure set on my dslr.
and then just started messing with the flash ont he little cam to see what i got if i moved a little.. and used mutiple flashes.

which i got these...
then i wondered what would happedn if i had my arm up for one flash, then put it down and flashed the other side of the face.. and presto!

cyclops





imploding face


----------



## TwoRails (Nov 21, 2008)

It took me a second...  I do like the first one as it's more subtle.  The others are OK but more "drastic" then the first, IMHO, and not as dramatic.  Fun stuff, though!


----------



## pierrottweiler (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't like the last one, but others are nice


----------

